# Provisions for SWR



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Its me again,

I thought I would share these thoughts with the SWR group,

Bait,
I will be taking a few kilos each of frozon small mullet and pillies and squids mainly for cubing as I have a hot spot for mullet that produces 10kg an hour on a good day. (betya the day i turn up the blighters will be gone). Each day will plan to catch livies from the shallows around the rocky outcrops but if this fails will electrocute a stiffy into action.

Tucker
Waht is the majority doing for cooking, like er, are we cooking on the campsite BBQ, er standing around like its a Sunday arvo bbq in the garden or are we gunna be more adventurous and hire a spit to roastup Arpie or someone. Thoughts on that one (arpie would task like sh*#). Whats everyone planning to do.

Grog.
This one is easy, the doctor reckons a day in the sun needs 3 or 4 litres of fluid per man per day to fend off dehydration. On assumes that is fresh water. Me, I only drink everything so will have light beer and a 40% proof to help snore through the night.

Technical
A big Ben alarm clock set for 4am.

The rest will make the anuls of history.

N.B. powered site 34p is my home and i snore like a pig in season so if your anywhere close, bring heavy duty ear plugs or relocate to Byron Bay if you want a decent sleep.

(only joking)

Regards
BRian


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Soory, this post should have gone into the "fishing trips" heading.

Damn computers!

Brian


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

brianj said:


> Soory, this post should have gone into the "fishing trips" heading.


Fixed it for ya BJ..

Bait - Hmm, I'll be mainly concentrating on trolling lures and fishing soft plastics but will be trying to catch livies via my poddy trap, small baited hooks, small metal jigs, sabiki bait jigs and squid jigs. i'm sure theres a local bait shop somewhere so if my bait collecting skills are crap (which they normally are) I'll fork over some cash for some squid / pilchards etc.

Brian, I'm a bit worried about your electrocuted stiffy, so i'll be avoiding you should you decide to whip that one out :shock: :shock: :shock:

Food - local shops are only a short drive/bike ride away (takeaways) and I'll be bringing my 2 burner gas stove to whip up the occasional gastronomic delight. Might duck into the pub for a meal one night and I also believe that theres a restaurant/cafe at the campground?. CAmpsite BBQ will also get a workout I'm sure.

I'll hopefully be nowhere near your snoring and if your damn Big Ben alarm clock wakes me up at 4am I'll be throwing stuff at your tent....hmm must remember to take some half house bricks just in case. :? :lol:

See ya there.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Thats it Davey, you sleep and leave the good fishing for the rest of us.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

so the ear plugs go up your nose right 

food wise, i'll be relying on fish for my protein so i better get good quality bait just incase i'm a loser on the yak.


----------

